# ACCON AGLink



## steinthomas (8 Oktober 2004)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe derzeit ein größeres Problem mit der SPS-Programmierung zwischen Computer und SPS. Ich will den Treiber von ACCON AGLink dafür verwenden, habe auch eine Dokumentation, die die Firma zum Download anbietet. Allerdings komme ich damit nicht so klar. 

Aus diesem Grunde suche ich Leute, die schon Erfahrung mit dieser Programmierung haben. Ich verwende als Programmiersprache Visual Basic.
Hat jemand von euch eine ausführliche Dokumentation, die es auch einem Anfänger ermöglicht sich in dem Programmierdschungel zurecht zu finden. Mir würden ja schon umfangreiche Beispielprogramme helfen, anhand denen ich die Anordnung von Befehlen, wie beispielsweise das auslesen von Timern, Zählern und Datenbausteinen ableiten kann!

Es wäre super, wenn ihr euch melden könntet, falls ihr Unterlagen habt in Bezug auf ACCON AGLINK oder auch Beispielprogramme, bzw. umfangreiche Beispielsprogramm!

All das Material könnte ihr an thomas.stein2@freenet.de schicken!

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen im Voraus!

Thomas Stein


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

bei uns im Hause sind noch ein paar weitere Beispiele 
vorhanden. Diese erhalten Sie von Herrn Renschler von 
unserer Service-Hotline per Mail.

Falls sonst noch jemand Interesse an den weiteren Beispielen 
hat, bitte per E-Mail an support@deltalogic.de wenden.

Fragen von allgemeinem Interesse können wir gerne hier 
im Forum diskutieren.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

